# Vcore über software ändern.



## PCGH_Willi (30. Mai 2014)

*Vcore über software ändern.*

Hallo erstmal, 

Ich hab n kleines Problem, ich hab grad nen core 2 duo e4700 (stock: 2,6ghz) zum benchen da, der auf nem Asrock 4core1600-Glan (ja das board heißt wirklich so ) läuft. 
Ich hab jetz das Problem, dass das Bios keine Einstellung für den Vcore hat, was heißt, dass ich bei 1.337v  bin und net höher kann (cpu läuft auf ca 3,4ghz benchstabil) 

Gibt es ne software, bei der ich den Vcore ändern kann und den bei nem Neustart beibehält? 
oder ne software wo ich ohne neustart Vcore und fsb ändern kann??

MfG: Willi


----------



## Intel4770K94 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*

Wenn du nichtmal über das Bios die Vcore ändern kannst wird über Software auch nicht gehen da z.B Intel Extreme Tuning Utility auch nur auf das Bios zugreift.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*

hmm... weis jemand, obs bios updates für des board gibt?

Edit: hat sich schon erledigt, gibts 

hmm irgendwie funktionieren die Bios updates net -.-


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*

Da wird wohl nur ein Hard Mod helfen. Also Datasheet vom Spannungscontroller raussuchen und löten


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*

Hmm, sowas mach ich eben ungern  

was für Software gibts, in der man normalerweise die Spannung ändern kann, die auch mit s 775 funktioniert?


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*

software geht nur, wenn das board digitale wandler hat. das sollte das asrock board nicht haben. das sind 100% analoge wandler, also werden die über widerstände etc. direkt auf dem board gesteuert. software voltmod gibt es oft nur für grafikarten, die haben ja auch digitale wandler. goggle doch mal einfach nach bsel oder vid mod, vlt. bringt dich das ja voran. oder nimm 20€ in die hand und hol dir ein vernüftiges 775 boards


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*

ich hatte des board nur zum ausleihen da, deswegen auch keine voltmods 

hatte gehofft, dass man n bissl mehr raus holen kann aber naja 

warscheinlich hätte ich auf dem board eh net so viel mehr raus bekommen, vorallem mit dem Boxen Kühler


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*

bsel oder VID Mods sind mods an der CPU, die kannst du ohne das Board zu modden machen. ob das baord aber überhaupt mehr als die 1,34V bereitstellen kann ist was anderes 

vlt. hilft das zum anfang Intel BSEL & VID mod Guide


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*

sollte eigentlich schon, is ja nicht unbedingt ein ultra low end board  außerdem unterstützt es auch die quad cores  von daher denk ich schon 

bekomm ich nen leitstift beim obi?


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*

denke mal schon, wenn nicht mal bei ATU oder ähnlichen nachfragen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*

geht das eigentlich nicht auch mit nem einfachen bleistift?? O.o

Edit: hat anscheinend nix gebracht, aber auf einmal schwankt die Spannung laut cpu-z unter last zwischen 1.3125 und 1.4v (vorher 1.3125 und 1.35)


----------



## eXquisite (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*



> Asrock 4core1600-Glan



Das Board habe ich irgendwo hier  habe mir da damals Spawa Kühler für gebastelt 
Hatte auch das Problem, die bekommst du nicht höher.

LG.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vcore über software ändern.*

hmm mist... naja muss ich mit den 3,4 bis meine neue Hardware kommt wohl klar kommen  

wofür spawa kühler, wenn du die spannung eh net ändern kannst? XD


----------

